
Beyond the Milky Way, a vast galactic wall 1.4b light-years across - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/10/science/astronomy-galaxies-attractor-universe.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-4357/ab9952](https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-4357/ab9952)

